# Sundays



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Can you legally hunt deer on private property on Sunday in Virginia?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

legally you are not to hunt in Va at all on sundays...if you can make a case that they're destroying your crops, gardens, etc. and theres shooting room, id'say you can pass it...it would be just like varmit hunting...but is that how you want to take a deer?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I have access to a large farm where I can run my dogs which look like deer from a distance. The farm manager occasionally shoots deer messing up his crops so I just wanted to be careful cause I haven't seen the manager in sometime. Thanks.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> I have access to a large farm where I can run my dogs which look like deer from a distance. The farm manager occasionally shoots deer messing up his crops so I just wanted to be careful cause I haven't seen the manager in sometime. Thanks.


I'm not sure that pretending that your dogs are deer and shootin at em is cool. wassup


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.dgif.state.va.us/hunting/regulations/general.asp


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

Special Youth Antlerless Deer Regulation
Deer hunters 15 years of age and under, resident or nonresident, may take one antlerless deer per license year on days other than designated either-sex deer hunting days during the muzzleloading season(s) or the firearms season in all counties that have at least one either-sex deer hunting day during the firearms deer season. This regulation applies to all public lands (national forest lands, state forests, wildlife management areas, etc.) open to deer hunting except those in Buchanan, Dickenson, and Wise counties.

this is something i didnt know


----------

